# Man kann das Geldsparen auch übertreiben.



## vollmi (18 August 2008)

Morgen zusammen 

Ich muss jetzt mal meinen Frust abladen über sparwütige HLK Planer die offenbar nicht sooo viel Ahnung haben von dem was sie da machen.

Zur Vorgeschichte:
Ich kriege eine Offerte von einer Anlage ins Haus welche aus 7 Lüftungsanlagen besteht die sämtliche auch kühlen können.
Sämtliche Kühlanlagen haben auch ein Fortluftkälteregister eingebaut.

Geplant sind ein Kaltwasser und ein Kühlwasserspeicher von je 10 Kubik grösse.

Die Klimaklältemaschine liefert 500kW maximalleistung regelbar bis auf ca. 250kw runter.

Direkt am Kühlwasserkreis ist noch eine Gewerbekälte von 75kW angeschlossen (die Kondensatorpumpe der Grossen zieht am gleichen Strang wie die um faktor drei kleiner dimensionierte Kon.Pumpe der Gewerbekälte). 

Da fängt das erste Problem an. Sobald die Grosse Pumpe anläuft, schöpft die kleine Pumpe für die Gewerbekältemaschine kein Wasser mehr wodurch sie öfters einfach mit Hochdruck ausschaltet. 
Lösung: Man baue zwei Gewerbekältemaschinen welche Redundant betrieben werden falls die eine ausfällt! Häääää?

Okay zweites Problem. 
Zuerst wurde aus Kostengründen auf beide Speicher verzichtet. Damit hätte ich ja noch leben können, schaltet die Klimakälte halt öfter aus wenn sie zuschnell kaltwasser frisst aus dem Bypass.

Zweites Sparwunder:
Kaltwasserbypass der Klimakälte wird gestrichen (das sie kein Kaltwasser frisst?). Nun darf ich die Maschine erst bei 40m3/h Durchfluss laufen lassen (max Durchfluss der Anlage 46m^3/h).Sobald ich diesen Durfluss (+etwas Hysterese) habe, gebe ich die Anlage auf Minimalleistung frei.
Die läuft dann auch, bis die erste Lüftungsanlage etwas kaltes Wasser bekommt und den Luftkühler mit weniger Kaltwasser beschickt. Durchfluss sinkt und Kältemaschine steigt aus bevor ich übers Netzwerk überhaupt die Chance hatte ihr mitzuteilen das gleich der Durchfluss zusammenbricht.

Als erstes steigt die Gewerbekälte aus (zuwenig Kühlwasserdurchfluss) 
als zweites steigt die Klimakälte aus. Zuwenig Durchfluss im Kaltwasser.
Als zweites kommt die zweite Gewerbekälte zum Zug. die jetzt natürlich einwandfrei läuft weil die Klimakälte steht.

Argg ich krieg Krämpfe.

Ich verstehs nicht. Mit Bypass und mindestens einem Kaltwasserspeicher hätte man die Grosse Maschine praktisch nie ausschalten müssen. Weil man den Speicher sehr gut als Buffer hätte nehmen können, die Klimalüftungen hätten jederzeit kaltes Wasser und die Klimakälte nich probleme mit dem Kaltwasserdurchfluss.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 August 2008)

Hallo Vollmi.

So ist das leider wenn Leute ohne tiefgreifendes Fachwissen die Anlage planen.

An deiner Stelle würde ich deine Bedenken zusammenfassen und per Email an die Planung schicken (evtl. incl. Verbessungsvorschläge) . Dann bist du erstmal aus dem Schneider wenn die Anlage später nicht so läuft wie der Kunde es wünscht.


----------



## vollmi (18 August 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich deine Bedenken zusammenfassen und per Email an die Planung schicken (evtl. incl. Verbessungsvorschläge) . Dann bist du erstmal aus dem Schneider wenn die Anlage später nicht so läuft wie der Kunde es wünscht.



Das habe ich natürlich gemacht.
Das haben sie gefliessentlich ignoriert und jetzt wo es nicht läuft wollen sie natürlich uns die Schuld geben. Glücklicherweise war aber der Kältemaschinenhersteller meiner Meinung und schob die Ursache der Nichtfunktion ebenfalls auf die Planung.

Jetzt haben sie Nachgerüstet. Rate mal:

Nein kein Primärbypass oder gar einen Speicher. Nein auf Verbraucherseite. Automatische Bypässe. Ich denke das wird funktionieren. Blos optimal ist was anderes.

mfG René


----------



## MSB (18 August 2008)

Ich müsste jetzt lügen, wenn ich von dem was du da schreibst behaupte irgendwas im Detail zu verstehen,
aber das Problem mit zweifelhaften Planern kennen wir doch wohl alle.

Aber, das beste am Planen, du musst für die Funktion keine Gewährleistung übernehmen,
das muss ja glücklicherweise der Lieferant, oder wirst du neuerdings vom Ing-Büro bezahlt?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vollmi (18 August 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Aber, das beste am Planen, du musst für die Funktion keine Gewährleistung übernehmen,
> das muss ja glücklicherweise der Lieferant, oder wirst du neuerdings vom Ing-Büro bezahlt?



Natürlich werde ich vom Ing-Büro bezahlt. Aber ich gebe Garantie darauf das die Anlage das macht was im Funktionsbeschrieb des HLK-Planers steht. Wenn die Hydraulik sich aber nicht an die Träume des Planers hält kann ich dafür ja nichts. Das sieht glücklicherweise auch der Bauherr so und ist auf die Planung losgegangen. Nichtsdestotrotz nervt mich sowas. Denn das Anlagenkonzept war vor den Streichungen genial. 

Aber leider ist das eben jetzt nicht mehr der Fall. Die Mängel ziehen sich jetzt leider durch die ganze Anlage. Ich kann z.B. auch die BWW Speicher nicht vernünftig laden weil die Umformer für die Speicher zu klein dimensioniert sind und es Stunden geht um diese zu laden. Das primärseitige Delta-T aber leider so klein ist das eine vernünftige Laderegelung garnicht möglich ist.

mfG René


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

aus scheiße gold machen, wer kennt das nicht? und provisorien halten am längsten ... irgendwie sowas, fällt mir dazu ein ... und: nicht ärgern lassen, du bist nicht allein!


----------



## Lebenslang (18 August 2008)

Wir bekamen eine 370KW Kältemaschine aufs Dach geliefert die schon in der Planung als überdimensioniert galt.
Mein Hinweis den Kaltwassersatz großzügiger zu dimensionieren weil bei geringer Kälteabnahme sonst die Taktzeit der
Kompressoren sehr kurz sein wird, wurde ignoriert. Die Maschine kam ja billig aus Tschechien, da kann der Einkäufer 
ja erstmal punkten.
Als dann auf der Visu zu sehen war, das die Kompressoren im Minutenrythmus Ein/Ausschalten ging mein Telefon 
und es wurde gefragt was da falsch läuft. Soviel zu der Trotteligkeit und Ignoranz der Schreibtischtäter.


----------



## vollmi (18 August 2008)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Als dann auf der Visu zu sehen war, das die Kompressoren im Minutenrythmus Ein/Ausschalten ging mein Telefon



Das wird hier dann vermutlich auch der Fall sein. Da ich ja auch keine Kontrolle über den Kaltwasserrücklauf habe. Die Bypassleitung wird einfach Kaltwasser in den Rücklauf speisen. Und irgendwann kriegen die Verdichter dann einfach einen Kaltwasserpfropfen zu fressen uns schalten aus. Dann wieder ein wenn der Pfropfen durch ist etc. eine vernünftige Durchmischung kriegt man so doch nie hin.

Und grad hab ich die lösung für das Kühlwasserproblem auf dem Tisch. ich solle doch die 3 Mal so grosse Pumpe der Klimakälte einfach mit 20Hz laufen lassen das sie so viel schöpft wie die Kühlwasserpumpe der Gewerbekälte. Das wird mir ein Spass 
Ich dachte die haben Physik studiert.

Achja vonwegen überdimensioniert. Die Klimaanlagen können maximal 320kw Leistung verbraten. Dann sind aber alle Ventile 100% offen. Darum fand ich ja den grossen Kältespeicher ja so gut, den könnte ich vermutlich sogar mit Minimalleistung füllen im Normalfall. Das könnte die Maschine wohl den ganzen Tag laufen da die Klimagruppen ja selten nach voller Leistung schreien.

mfG René


----------



## Markus (18 August 2008)

sparen - koste es was es wolle!

ich kenne das auch, entwickle mich bei solchen projekten dann immer zum arschloch und lasse nichts unversucht die verantwortlichen auf die schnauze fallen zu lassen.

irgendwann habe ich mir mal eines geschworen: "ich lüge keinen kunden mehr an, wenn was nicht wie vereinbart geliefert wurde oder einfach falsch geplant und konzipiert wurde, dann wird von mir keiner gedeckt. ich sage das dem kunden wie es ist - natürlich nur wenn er fragt."

es gibt da wirklich spezialisten, das funktioniert dann immer nach dem schema:

1. hat es der kunde schon gemerkt?

2. sag ihm nichts

3. ich diskutiere das weg <-- spätestens in dem schritt platz bei mir der sack!

es gibt soviele konstrukteure und projektanten die einfach scheisse doof sind. die wissen das aber nicht und sie glauben auch noch das technische personal bei den kunden wäre noch blöder und man kann denen jeden bären aufbinden...

leider rollen in den seltensten fällen köpfe, weil verträge auch oft schwammig formuliert sind (hauptsache der numerische teil passt, von dem rest hat einkauf und verkauf eh keine ahnung). da sich beide schützen wollen bzw. rechtfertigen müssen wird dann die abnhame eben doch unterschrieben. und das bedienpersonal bzw. die instandhaltung kann sich mit der scheisse die nächsten 20 jahre rumärgern...

TECHNIKER AN DIE MACHT UND DAS BWL-PACK INS ARBEITSLAGER!!!


----------



## vollmi (18 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> TECHNIKER AN DIE MACHT UND DAS BWL-PACK INS ARBEITSLAGER!!!



[X] Dafür :s1:


----------



## vollmi (19 August 2008)

Hach bin zurück von der Baustelle. Die Leitungen werden jetzt tatsächlich als Speicher verwendet (fest eingebauten Bypass mit fest eingestelltem Durchflussregler am Ende).

Die Kältemaschine läuft bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen mit einem von zwei Verdichtern abwechselnd 15 Min mit 10 Min Pause (da kann man vielleicht noch was optimieren).

Ach wieso hab ich nicht auf meine Mutter gehört und einen anständigen Beruf gelernt dessen Bezeichnung man im Duden findet?

mfG René


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ach wieso hab ich nicht auf meine Mutter gehört und einen anständigen Beruf gelernt dessen Bezeichnung man im Duden findet?



mein ex-chef hat mir in einem seiner häufig vorgekommenen cholerischen anfällen mal mitgeteilt

"herr #4L wären sie mal bäcker geworden, dann hätten se die scheiße die sie verzappen auffressen können!"

ja, recht er hat, das hat sich bei mir eingebrannt, seit dem sag ich, wenn mal gar nichts mehr läuft "wärste mal bäcker geworden!" ...

btw: damals war ich noch werksstudent und es ging um einen falsch parametrierten analogeingang


----------



## vollmi (19 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja, recht er hat, das hat sich bei mir eingebrannt, seit dem sag ich, wenn mal gar nichts mehr läuft "wärste mal bäcker geworden!" ...



Hey das hab ich mal geschnuppert. Wollt ich dann doch nicht lernen, weil da muss man so früh aufstehen und so lange Arbeiten. Ausserdem wird man staubig. *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (19 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mein ex-chef hat mir in einem seiner häufig vorgekommenen cholerischen anfällen mal mitgeteilt
> 
> "herr #4L wären sie mal bäcker geworden, dann hätten se die scheiße die sie verzappen auffressen können!"
> 
> ...



Aber denk auch mal dran, du mußt deinem Chef nicht alles nachmachen!


----------

